# Double glazing with timber windows



## dewdrop (17 Aug 2013)

We have to replace our existing windows and after much soul searching we like the appearance of timber windows rather than PVC etc. Apart from the need to paint are there any other major drawbacks with timber windows.


----------



## paper-folder (17 Aug 2013)

When I think of all the summers I spent either painting windows or just having the prospect of having to paint them hanging over me, I wouldn't set aside so quickly this very obvious advantage of PVC.   I know it isn't to everyone's taste, and I know that wood effect is a poor substitute, but I have never regretted getting rid of my wooden windows!   If you want some justification think of all the solvent emissions to the environment you will save by not having to paint and add to that the risk to your personal safety if you are painting them off ladders or the cost of getting someone else to do it.   Think too about the way that wooden windows always stick after painting and the glass is often marked with paint depending on the skill or speed of the painter! 

As a compromise you could consider retaining or fitting wooden window sills inside which wouldn't need painting or varnishing so often and which would keep some wood in the picture.


----------



## Nige (17 Aug 2013)

dewdrop said:


> Apart from the need to paint are there any other major drawbacks with timber windows.



Not that I can see. We made the decision to go with wooden windows when refurbishing an old farmhouse.  We went with wooden sash windows to the front and casement windows to the back. 

They are beautiful and yes, they will need to be repainted in a few years, but they are worth it. They also have the advantage that I can change their colour, inside and out, on a whim - something that doesn't apply to pvc.

While the sliding sash windows were very expensive, there wasn't a huge price difference between the casement windows in timber and pvc equivalents.


----------



## browtal (17 Aug 2013)

Enjoy your beautiful wooden windows, I too enjoyed wooden windows, and enjoyed doing their annual maintenance. 

Now I am older I could not keep up the maintenance I am pleased to have the PVC ones, after 13 years in this home they are still perfect, though I would prefer the wooden ones
Enjoy Browtal


----------



## Leo (19 Aug 2013)

You could go with aluclad. Powder coated aluminium cladding on the outside, wood on the inside. Good compromise of appearance, durability and low maintenance.


----------



## hazelgreen (19 Aug 2013)

As a compromise I had double glazed units fitted inside my existing mahogany window.  I dont need to paint these frames, just varnish with sadolin every so many years.  Perhaps not as good an energy saving rating as full PVC but I am happy with result.


----------



## Meath Lady (21 Sep 2013)

Hi Hazelgreen.
Can you recommend the person who did these for you and have you any price comparison between this and pvc double glazed. thanks


----------



## hazelgreen (22 Sep 2013)

There was a price advantage and less disruption and damage to house. I cant recall exact amounts now.  But I never did get a proper quote of a PVC alternative. All glazing was done in one very stormy day  (great way to get dusting done! have a gale blow thru).  There was a second day of follow up jobs like draughtproof strips, varnish of  some new wood strips etc.  While I was happy with main work and the workmanship of crew in difficult situation, I was not happy to have to chase them for a few niggles.  I got firm from ad in backpage of I Times.

Overall some 10 years on I am still pleased.  I wonder tho how they rate on energy saving scale v standard PVC?


----------



## Meath Lady (22 Sep 2013)

thanks Hazelgreen. I got them fitted myself into teak windows some 15 years ago with a company from Leitrim. I have a lot of large windows and some of the double glazing has now broken down. so I am wondering whether to go this route again or change to PVC.


----------



## hazelgreen (22 Sep 2013)

I suppose it comes down to your love of real wood and the waste of dumping the old frames.  Double glazing per window is not that pricey but over all cost of getting every window done to have a good facade, then it adds up.  You could think of maybe getting one facade done?  the one with worst weather damage? Get quotes of replacing damaged sections.  I like the idea of having the wood finish inside especially if you are not into other window dressing such as blinds/nets.   There is also perhaps better security of PVC windows ... certainly the PVC doors that I have are excellent on locking features.


----------



## MrEarl (22 Sep 2013)

Hello,

We also went for double glazed woden frame windows and doors, love the natural look of wood and are delighted with the product.  After a bit of research, we bought from Wright Window Systems (who appear to deal nationwide, or at least they did when we bought) - good price and very good customer service.

I've no relationship whatsoever with Wrights, but delighted to recommend them, just as quickly as I'd slate a firm who gave bad service.


----------

